# My Fursuit in Progress



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like some feedback, tell me how it's looking...

I know it's very unfinished, she is missing the nose, the left ear fur, etc.  

Everywhere I post, people say "the head's too big".  Uhm, yeah it's big, but it'll look more proportionate once I finish the whole body.  Also it's supposed to be kinda toony.

It's going to be fullbody fursuit.

Btw she's supposed to be an African Wild Dog, my fursona.  

I kind of want to give her bangs, but don't know how because regular fake fur isn't long enough [and I don't want to put people-hair extensions on it, that'd just look weird].

Anyway here's my best picture, I'll try to take a better one later... I hate how the black fingers on the right hand blend into my shirt, but oh well.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 15, 2008)

I like the head and the paws are adorable!!! =3
great job!


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 15, 2008)

That's pretty good! As for the bangs thing, I'm not sure if I could give you any recommendations, but I have seen suits like these that have some. Perhaps you could consult some experienced suit makers. Latinvixen is renowned for her suits from what I understand, so perhaps she can help you out. Then again, I find that reputable artists are difficult to get a response out of, and she's highly reputable.

But yeah, so far so good!


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 15, 2008)

i like it! Good job!


----------



## Defiant (Dec 15, 2008)

VERY nice. If you are opposed to using real hair extensions (which a friend has a head with real hair and it looks good) , you could try cutting pieces out of a cheap wig?
   How many have you made before? Or is this your 1st? ANd if you don't mind me asking , what is the head constructed out of? I need to make a new one myself.


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll try to reply to everyone now... XD

GrundMoon ~ Thanks very much!  I love how the paws came out, they were a little tricky to make... I'm glad you think they're cute. ^^  I'll try to get a better pic of them, later.

Midi Bear ~ That's very helpful!  The Fursuits in the link you sent is exactly how I want the hair to look... I'll look into it more.  Thank you for the helpful & nice comments.  ^.^

German-Shepherd ~ Aww thank you!  I'm glad you like it!  

Defiant ~ I love the fursuit on your icon, did you make it?  It's awesome.    And I made mine out of foam... you know, like the cushy kind.  It seemed like the easiest thing to do, since yes, this is my first fursuit. I wasn't really sure of the best choice.   Thanks for the comment, and here's a pic from when I was first building it:


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2008)

You are doing a really good job with the head and the hands and the arms. The furring is good and there are no real mistakes. My only real problem is that each eye+brow is as big or close to as big, at least looking at the picture, as your hands. That isn't exactly a good thing even though the eyes look great.

The next go around you should scale it down. Being toony doesn't mean it has to be huge. If many people are telling you something when you are working on something, you might want to listen. I know it sucks having people say stuff that might not all be positive about your work, but at the same time it helps you get better. That is all I can really say. You did a really good job and I can tell you did your research. The size of the head though...when you make the body you will have to exaggerate it a bit to make the head look not so awkward. At least, don't do it skin tight is what I am saying.

Also if you are looking to create some semblance of hair on you costume I highly recommend this place: http://www.nftech.com/products.html

Pulling apart a wig is too much work. Now maybe the price might seem high per square foot on some of their stuff, but trust me. This stuff is gold. You can find a picture in my FA gallery of a head with a lion partial, that had hair made of 5-7 inch blond moda from this site.

The material is just like regular faux fur with the backing. However unlike Faux Fur it has length....but tends to feel a bit like doll hair. It is dense though making it very good for hair on costume heads. Also it is stretchy sort of, which is nice.

EDIT: The backing is stretchy, not the hair itself. If you are using a balaclava technique, the backing being stretchable is nice when applied to the head. That is what I meant by that.


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 16, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> You are doing a really good job with the head and the hands and the arms. The furring is good and there are no real mistakes. My only real problem is that each eye+brow is as big or close to as big, at least looking at the picture, as your hands. That isn't exactly a good thing even though the eyes look great.
> 
> The next go around you should scale it down. Being toony doesn't mean it has to be huge. If many people are telling you something when you are working on something, you might want to listen. I know it sucks having people say stuff that might not all be positive about your work, but at the same time it helps you get better. That is all I can really say. You did a really good job and I can tell you did your research. The size of the head though...when you make the body you will have to exaggerate it a bit to make the head look not so awkward. At least, don't do it skin tight is what I am saying.



First of all, thank you for the hair/fur info, I really appreciate it.  :3

Second of all, it's funny you should mention the eyes because they bug the heck outta me.  I tried to make them smaller but they didn't fit...

Also, they don't look THAT big in real life.  I swear they always look so HUGE in pictures... they are large in real life, but not as big as I think the pics make them look.  

Regarding the size of the head, I know it's on the big side... I freaked out halfway through cuz I thought it was too big, especially since I'm small... I'm still worried about that but by the time I realized it was too big, it was too late.  And people started telling me it was too big once I already had fur on it.  :<  

I think it'll work though, because yeah, I'm making the suit part baggyish so it looks proportionate [or at least as proportionate as I can make it].

Haha oh well... but thanks anyways, it is my first so I know it's not perfect.  Thanks for the tips, again, I truly appreciate it.  It's nice to get helpful critique.  ^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2008)

xxscenesterfur said:


> First of all, thank you for the hair/fur info, I really appreciate it.  :3
> 
> Second of all, it's funny you should mention the eyes because they bug the heck outta me.  I tried to make them smaller but they didn't fit...
> 
> ...



No problem. Also if you want a picture of what the stuff looks like before you apply it, I have a few in my photobucket to show you, just ask. I ordered a few swatches a while back and it can give you an idea of what the stuff is like.

Sometimes, it just takes time and practice. You make one, you get some parts right and not the other. So the best remedy is to later on try again, and research different techniques. Mix them up a bit sometime until you find something that fits.

I'm really small myself so I know what it is like to be worried about how it will look size wise. You might want to research using the Balaclava technique and I gave give link to a video that shows you how that looks....

The reason I suggest it is because it is great for people who are not that big, you can better make smaller heads with the technique.
As for the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnllLOEgjrE

That head is not only very small but very light. Also, it doesn't look feline in that video but that is because it wasn't finished being shaped. That was just a video testing how sensitive the jaw movement is. Anyway that is made of foam layered over a balaclava.

You are most welcome. You are doing a good job so far. Keep it up....


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> The reason I suggest it is because it is great for people who are not that big, you can better make smaller heads with the technique.
> As for the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnllLOEgjrE
> 
> That head is not only very small but very light.
> ...




1) Agreed, you're doing a great job!  So many different colors, that must have taken a _lot_ of work!  

2) The head does look big.  Not knowing the body suit, I'm sure it'll be fine.  The only concern I have is going through doors.  Does it fit?  (It looks like it's too big for most of them, mostly width of the ears and cheeks.)  It'd suck, a lot, to knock off the fur of the ears going to a Con somewhere.

I really like your choice of ears.  They look really sturdy!


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 16, 2008)

Vixenrath said:


> 1) Agreed, you're doing a great job!  So many different colors, that must have taken a _lot_ of work!
> 
> 2) The head does look big.  Not knowing the body suit, I'm sure it'll be fine.  The only concern I have is going through doors.  Does it fit?  (It looks like it's too big for most of them, mostly width of the ears and cheeks.)  It'd suck, a lot, to knock off the fur of the ears going to a Con somewhere.
> 
> I really like your choice of ears.  They look really sturdy!


 LOL it fits through the doors just fine!  I go running through the house with it on [....haha], and I'm always walking into the bathroom to see how it looks in the mirror... I'm telling you, the photos must make it look REALLY big, wow.  O.O

Thank you for the compliments btw!!    And I'm glad you like the ears, I thought they might be too thick. ^^'


----------



## Defiant (Dec 19, 2008)

Scenesterfur , the pic in my icon is not of my suit. My suit is another species and fursona altoghether.
   From what I see with the foam , it will come together quite well. I want to have a suit of this charcter , but it's not affordable right now. But if the new one looks like my avatar , then it's all good.
  Keep up the good work.


----------

